# No Aussie home theater construction site



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

Why cant i find any Aussie site for HT rooms in oz?
A site for having one built.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm..... I only know of a handful of construction sites period and one of those is mine. Some will post a few pics in the forums, but having their own site is rare.

If you are interested in having a construction site for others to follow your construction, be sure to check out this thread.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

I have been surfing the net for home theater installers.
Someone who helps design HT room and can build a HT room .(soundtreatment/soundproofing)
(In Australia)
Not a HT lounge room where everyone in the house hears it.
A HT room when the movie starts the only people that hears it is in the HT room.
no-one else in the house can hear it.
Cannot find one


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

So you are looking for an installer in your area? I would think you would have custom installation services around there, no?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

One stop site.They help design it and build it.how easy does that sound to find well still trying to find.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The design can be done long distance - I do that all the time. I work with people in Denmark, Germany, Hong Kong, etc. In fact most of my design work is not local to me. If you can find a designer that you're happy with who understands and can provide the appropriate drawings/descriptions, then all you'd need to do is find a contractor and watch them like a hawk because very few have experience nor understand some of the intricacies of building a relatively soundproofed space.

Bryan


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you Bryan,
Finding a contractor in Australia on the net who can do that sort of work is not easy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

I have a person who can design and soundproof/soundtreat a room for me.
I was searching to see if the every day person in oz could find one that easy and it dident matter what i 
typed in i couldent find one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

Well i am going to turn rumpus into a lounge for every day use.
But when its time to watch a movie in the lounge it will turn into a fully soundproof HT room.
The curtains get closed and the projecter starts and screen comes down.
I dident wont a HT room with no other use.
So lounge by day and HT room when ever i wont.
Now for what equipment to put in it.
That part i have have to research.kayaul


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

Try Frankston HI-FI I hear they have the contacts.alan


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

I also heard Frankston hifi are good. Another forum (Australian specific) to ask on might be OCAU, they require registration but its free and easy like the shack. Go to there audio visual thread and post your questions there.

The only builder I know that has any experience with soundproof rooms is Xavier Agius & sons, they did Michael Gudinskis' Home theatre, not cheap but very good builders (his boys can be a little crude at times) but well worth putting up with for the quality job they do.


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

I was having a whine to Sonnie today about the hard time we Aussies have trying to find a reasonably-priced HT installer (note the "reasonably priced" bit). There are so few that know what they're doing, and of the ones that do, they price so highly it's very hard to justify bringing them on-board.

I subscribe to "Australian Sound and Image" magazine, and their idea of a top install is a plasma screen that retracts into a side table. US companies would make a killing if they franchised smart, well-priced HT-setup businesses over here.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello everyone,
Its been a while.
We finished our HT room and it is great the look and sound is wonderful,just have to save for the HT chairs now.My partner and i have a company he designs and builds sound recourding studios and HT rooms.Will Put up photos of our room soon.Thanks Rain


----------

